# Calcasieu Report... Capt Bruce Baugh



## cajunwader (Sep 23, 2006)

I recently had David Craft and son Cameron down.They had friends Paul Burns and Bobby Sawdel join them.We were experiencing extremely low tides due to a passing cold front.We headed to a reef that is usually to deep to wade.The four of us jumped out and headed towards the reef.As we approached the shell,David was the first to hook up.A short time later we all began catching trout until the tide quit.We then went South to an area that had been holding some big trout.As we made our wade Cameron walked into a school of big fish.His first trout was a fat five pounder on a broken -back corky.He followed that up with a much larger trout that broke him off after making a close pass and blowing spray all over Cameron as she tail-walked past.That was all we needed to see as we joined in on the action.We caught trout to seven pounds.David had a huge fish up close that spit the big corky devil back at him.He guesstimated it at eight or nine pounds.All the big fish were released.They kept thirty or so for the skillet.

You can view my new website at tidelinecharters.blogsot.com...Capt Bruce


----------



## cajunwader (Sep 23, 2006)

*Website*

Sorry...tidelinecharters.blogspot.com


----------

